# One more reason why fishing with grenades is not a good idea!



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.angelfire.com/ak2/intelligencerreport/grenade.html


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow!!! Tards!!!!


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

LOL, I love it. You cant fix stupid.


John


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Thats funny right there.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Murphy's law...all grenades with a 5 second fuse will burn in 2 seconds


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Need to cull those two out of the herd!!


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Awsome!!


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

lol


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*It's not real. Those guys are filming a movie in Russia. You can hear the director tell them when to drop the bomb. Been on another thread. Still kinda funny. Don't think they were expecting that.*


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Reminds me of "someone" using partial pieces of dynamite to catch mullet in the 60's..!!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

OMG.... Speechless


----------

